# Quantité de RAM maximale sur un iMac ?



## NinjaBear (12 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord, ne vous énervez pas, je resors bien entendu bredouille d'une session de recherche google et ne cherche pas à vous faire perdre du temps.
Voilà le problème : ayant récupéré un iMac (début 2008, si j'en crois les spécificités système), je me suis aperçu de quelque chose en l'upgradant (SSD + gros HDD) : l'ancien propriétaire a ajouté deux barrettes de 1Go aux deux qui s'y trouvaient à l'achat. Et l'ambiguité est là : selon mes recherches, les iMacs début 2008 ne sont censés disposer que de deux slots de RAM. Le maximum, selon ce que j'ai lu, serait donc de 4Go (2 x 2Go). Mais étant donné que j'ai 4 slots, bien que ce soit étrange, est-ce qu'il serait possible de passer sur du 8Go (4 x 2 Go) en substitution à du 4Go (4 x 1Go, donc) ? Dans la mesure où certains paramètres pourraient influer : une limite de la part de la carte mère ou de l'alimentation ... Parce que comme mon iMac semble un peu différent des autres, je ne trouve pas la réponse sur Internet par rapport à mon cas précis.


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2018)

Bj
Pour les iMac 20 ou 24 Early 2008 c'est deux slots et un maximum RAM de  6Go (au total)


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2018)

Une bonne application pour répondre aux questions que tu te poses : Mactracker


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2018)

Sur le Bureau, tout en maintenant la touche alt, tu fais un clic sur  et tu sélectionnes Informations...

Ce serait intéressant d'avoir une copie de la fenêtre Matériel ainsi que celle de Mémoire.

Sinon, puisque tu mentionnes un iMac 2008, ici aussi on dit la même chose... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...20-inch-aluminum-early-2008-penryn-specs.html ...pour la mémoire avec un maximum de 6 Go et la possibilité d'installer macOS 10.11.6 El Capitan.


----------



## NinjaBear (13 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses.
En effet, la quantité théorique de RAM maximale est de 6Go, sachant que le nombre de slots théorique est de 2. Mais moi, et je n'ai aucun moyen de savoir pourquoi, j'ai 4 slots au lieu de 2, contrairement à tout ce que je peut lire à propos des iMacs début 2008. Donc la réponse '6Go' ne me satisfait pas complètement. Si quelqu'un a une explication à propos de mes deux barrettes « de trop », je suis prenant .


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2018)

Tu es vraiment  certain que ton iMac est un 2008 ?
Les premiers_ quatre slots_ sont les iMac 21.5 et 27 late 2009.


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2018)

NinjaBear a dit:


> Mais moi, et je n'ai aucun moyen de savoir pourquoi, j'ai 4 slots au lieu de 2


Tu as lu ce que je demande en réponse #4, la première et la deuxième ligne ?


----------



## Julito (26 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, 
je suis nouveau sur le forum alors désolé si ma demande est maladroitement formulée mais je profite de ce fil pour poser ma question je possède un iMac mi-2010 je me suis renseigné sur la quantité de Ram que je pouvais ajouter et après avoir lu sur différentes sources et confirmé ça sur Mactracker que je pouvais monter à 32 Go sans problème je me suis décidé a investir dans une paire de barrette crucial 2x 8go en complément des 2x4Go que j'avais déjà . Seulement après montage le mac annonce 16Go au lieu des 24 Go attendu avec 4x4Go détecté est ce que j'ai loupé une étape ou bien est ce un problème de compatibilité ? Y'a t il une solution ou une manœuvre a effectuer ? Merci par avance


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2018)

Julito a dit:


> je possède un iMac mi-2010


Quel est le modèle exact de ton iMac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## Julito (26 Septembre 2018)

iMac (27 pouces, mi-2010)
2,93 GHz Intel Core i7
16 Go 1333 MHz DDR3
ATI Radeon HD 5750 1024 Mo


----------



## Julito (26 Septembre 2018)

Il annonce 4 barrettes de 4go installées alors qu'il y 'a 2x4 Go et 2x 8Go ...


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2018)

C'est donc ce modèle là... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/specs/imac-core-i7-2.93-27-inch-aluminum-mid-2010-specs.html ...qui en théorie peut accepter jusqu'à 32 Go de mémoire. Selon les informations, il faudrait 4 barrettes de 8 Go pour que l'ensemble soit reconnu. Ton problème provient surement du fait que les barrettes ne sont pas de la même génération et pas exactement les mêmes spécificités.


----------



## Julito (26 Septembre 2018)

Ok c'est à dire qu'en dessous de 16 Go je peux avoir des valeurs différentes (j'avais 2x2go et 2X4go) mais comme je dépasse la valeur max annoncée par Apple il faut passer direct de 16Go à 32 Go ... Bon ça me console un peu ça me laisse un espoir de pouvoir grimper encore parce qu'il est est devenu super lent avec le temps ;-) Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Julito (26 Septembre 2018)

Cela dit ce n'est pas exactement le même modèle mais je vois que certains arrivent a avoir 24 Go de ram annoncés sur leur config : https://forums.macg.co/threads/ralentissements-imac-27-mid-2010.1294349/


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2018)

La raison d'avoir besoin d'autant de mémoire est ? Moi j'en ai 24 dans un iMac 27 2015, mais je fais beaucoup de 3D.


----------



## Julito (26 Septembre 2018)

Retouche photo a partir de scan de négatif en très haute def ce qui me fait des images de plusieurs Go que mon mac peine à gérer ... Cela dit quelqu'en soit la raison c'est surtout quand j'investi dans une quantité de RAM je souhaite en bénéficier pleinement tant qu'a faire ou au minimum comprendre pourquoi ce n'est pas le cas


----------



## Julito (26 Septembre 2018)

Merci encore pour la réponse du coup je vais attendre d'avoir le budget pour passer à 32 Go en espérant qu'il ne me fera pas le coup de rester à 16Go...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2018)

A voir si 16 Go + SSD ne serait pas mieux que 32Go pour un dd (évidemment tu ne tiens pas compte de ma remarque si tu as déjà un SSD dans ta machine )


----------



## Julito (26 Septembre 2018)

Bien vu c'est effectivement une question que je me pose également en terme de priorité ... C'est en projet aussi, le disque d'origine étant vraiment le point faible de la machine et se sera sans doute une amélioration radicale mais un SSD 1To c'est encore environ 200e plus le montage et sonde c'est une affaire a 300 / 350 e ce n'est certes pas le bout du monde mais c'est plus que la ram ...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2018)

Réfléchis à le mettre en externe avec son OS : pas de montage + démontage à prendre en compte


----------



## Julito (27 Septembre 2018)

ça aurait été l'idéal en effet mais sur mon antiquité pas d'usb 3 ou de Thunderbolt ... Du coup j'ai peur que ça ne limite ses performances de façon drastique


----------

